
512GB MicroSD card on sale in July - notsony
http://www.cnet.com/news/microdia-will-sell-a-1000-ish-512gb-microsd-come-july/
======
higherpurpose
That's cool, but microSDs are usually pretty slow and have low long term
endurance (their speeds drop by a significant margin after you use them for a
bit). I'd like to see higher reliability and faster speeds that are close to
matching the speeds of internal flash storage in mobile. Adopting UFS 2.0
should be a priority over increasing the size.

I'd also like to see microSDs adopt an open source file system such as F2FS
and dump the patent-encumbered FAT32/exFAT. Yeah, Microsft won't take that
lying down, but if all microSD makers and device makers start pushing for it,
I'm sure Microsoft will eventually support an open source file system - it is
the "new" open-sourcing-loving Microsoft we're talking about, after all!

~~~
vardump
At least 64 GB Samsung Pro microSDXC card can write about 70-80 MB/s, read
90MB/s. But most other cards are really slow, cheap ones can write just 2-10
MB/s.

